# Guess her breed?



## monsters mom (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm posting all over! haha Sorry I guess but I like this forum, there is a lot of info. This particular section caught my eye and I thought I'd show off my pup a little. I'd also welcome any guesses as to what breeds she could have in her. I couldn't even begin to tell you if you are right or not. I got Chloe when she was 10-11 months old and her previous owners told me that her mother and siblings were found abandoned in a box on the side of the highway. She weighs a grand total of 10lbs and is a year and a half old now. 
She was very timid and easy to scare when we first got her. She would run away dribbling pee if you so much as raised your voice but I'm happy to say she's is over that. I think her previous owners didn't have very much patience with her which I don't understand in the least because she is smart as a whip and needs only the slightest cues to figure out what you want. And that is coming from someone who has never had a dog before. She listens better then my children! haha She has the sweetest, most docile, calm demeanor and is perfectly happy to spend her day glued to my side. She also chews on everything in sight and sheds enough to knit a blanket in spite of her daily brushing. I know you probably don't need all that to guess her breed but I felt like bragging a little, haha. 

So on to the pictures


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

I definitely see some dachshund in her, and she is adorable! Maybe some chihuahua in there too.


----------



## monsters mom (Apr 26, 2011)

lauren17 said:


> I definitely see some dachshund in her, and she is adorable! Maybe some chihuahua in there too.


Thanks! I think she's pretty adorable myself, haha. Dachshunds are a really popular pet here so I wouldn't be surprised in the least if she did. She does have a longer torso with short little stubby legs, haha and her face. I forgot an email I had from her previous owners saying that they thought the mother had some schnauzer in her, I don't see it really in her though except for maybe her little beard thing.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Dachshunds can have a wirehair coat so that could be where she gets the beard.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Maybe some beagle in there?


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

She is adorable- and an interesting mix for sure. I can see dachshund in her body, her head is shaped differently, perhaps beagle. I am not good at this but it is fun to guess. Oh I'd love her! She almost looks like a mini Golden (if there were such a thing ) in that 2nd shot.
I'm happy she is with you and your family and has settled in without any of her issues remaining.


----------



## monsters mom (Apr 26, 2011)

haha it's funny you both mention beagle because it was just suggested to me last night on a different forum. Beagle was never anything I even considered, I guess because of her coloring. I've always thought she looked kinda like a mini golden retriever too, haha.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Didn't you say before that she's an "Oki mix"? In countries with free-breeding dog populations, the pariah dogs really have no particular breed in them and are simply what they are. But I do think that purebreds (including the most popular American breeds because of how many military bases are around) are common enough in Okinawa that it is possible to have some identifiable breed.

The pariah dogs on the mainland appear to be mostly Shiba Inu-type spitzes. But I don't see a lot of spitz-type in her.

She does look like a small Golden, and something in her face looks Beagle-ish. But I would guess that she's mainly a multi-generational mix .


----------



## monsters mom (Apr 26, 2011)

Willowy said:


> Didn't you say before that she's an "Oki mix"? In countries with free-breeding dog populations, the pariah dogs really have no particular breed in them and are simply what they are. But I do think that purebreds (including the most popular American breeds because of how many military bases are around) are common enough in Okinawa that it is possible to have some identifiable breed.
> 
> The pariah dogs on the mainland appear to be mostly Shiba Inu-type spitzes. But I don't see a lot of spitz-type in her.
> 
> She does look like a small Golden, and something in her face looks Beagle-ish. But I would guess that she's mainly a multi-generational mix .


Yeah most dogs they call oki mix's and that's what I usually refer to her as. They all look different though so I figured it was just a nickname for dogs that were mutts, haha. I figure she has a hodge podge of a lot of stuff but I wondered if there were any distinguishing features that she might have that would mark her as having one breed or another in there. Plus I thought it might be fun to hear what other thought, haha. Most of the oki mixes look like Shiba's, to me anyways, with the really fluffy thick coat and pretty markings. Their heads look a lot different too, like more angular almost. Honestly I wouldn't be able to spot the difference between a lot oki mixes and pure bred Shiba's. I haven't seen many that look like Chloe but I guess they all fall in the same category.


----------

